# Looking for good 28 inch augers.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Looking for some good 28 inch augers with TEETH and not all bent.

Can't find any except boats for $207 apiece. Anyone here have some good used ones? I don't care if they are rusty. I can clean them up as long as they have teeth and are not bent.

know this is a longshot.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> Looking for some good 28 inch augers with TEETH and not all bent.
> 
> Can't find any except boats for $207 apiece. Anyone here have some good used ones? I don't care if they are rusty. I can clean them up as long as they have teeth and are not bent.
> 
> know this is a longshot.


I will soon be doing this upgrade. You can use augers from an HSS928, you'll need to upgrade the augers gearbox shaft and boss locks along with a spacer of 10mm on each side of the auger housing.

Price wise makes a significant difference being able to use HSS928 vs HS828

HS828 augers $182 each

Honda 72450-768-010 Auger, L.; 72450768010...

Honda 72410-768-010 Auger, R.; 72410768010...

HSS928 augers $89 each

Honda 72410-V45-A20 Auger, Right; 72410V45A20...

Honda 72450-V45-A20 Auger, Left; 72450V45A20...

A friend of mine did it with 24" augers and I believe he also did it with 32" augers


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I will soon be doing this upgrade. You can use augers from an HSS928, you'll need to upgrade the augers gearbox shaft and boss locks along with a spacer of 10mm on each side of the auger housing.
> 
> Price wise makes a significant difference being able to use HSS928 vs HS828
> 
> ...


thanks. i need these for a hs928.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i bought an old 828 for a pretty good price and the augers are excellent. however , after i got it home both augers are for the same side. the teeth are facing up on one side.

which is left and which is right? do they go by the front or from the operators view.?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> thanks. i need these for a hs928.


Is the gearbox to augers shaft 18 or 20mm? if they are 18mm you won't need to upgrade the shaft, you'll just need the spacers on the sides to be able to use HSS928 augers (I do not know when they started using the 18mm shaft but I've run into the difference in the past).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Is the gearbox to augers shaft 18 or 20mm? if they are 18mm you won't need to upgrade the shaft, you'll just need the spacers on the sides to be able to use HSS928 augers (I do not know when they started using the 18mm shaft but I've run into the difference in the past).


i'll check.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> i bought an old 828 for a pretty good price and the augers are excellent. however , after i got it home both augers are for the same side. the teeth are facing up on one side.
> 
> which is left and which is right? do they go by the front or from the operators view.?


The augers side is determined from the back of the blower

http://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/a/hpe/505ce7f6f870022d24be00dd/auger

This is the right orientation of them....


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> The augers side is determined from the back of the blower
> 
> Honda Power Equipment HS928 TAS AUGER | CyclePartsNation Honda Parts Nation
> 
> This is the right orientation of them....


ok. on the 828 i got the teeth are pointing the other way on the left side , haha.

it probably still blew the snow but did not cut on that side. 

i have an auger gearbox for both a 828 and a 928 and will measure the shafts tomorrow.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> I will soon be doing this upgrade. You can use augers from an HSS928, you'll need to upgrade the augers gearbox shaft and boss locks along with a spacer of 10mm on each side of the auger housing.
> 
> Price wise makes a significant difference being able to use HSS928 vs HS828
> 
> ...


wow, can't beleive the price difference. i guess those hss928 would not fit on my hs928? is the auger shaft smaller than mine? is that what you are speaking of? 18mm vs20mm.

the smaller gearbox shaft can be used in my hs928 gearbox ? or would I have to change other components in it?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> wow, can't beleive the price difference. i guess those hss928 would not fit on my hs928? is the auger shaft smaller than mine? is that what you are speaking of? 18mm vs20mm.
> 
> the smaller gearbox shaft can be used in my hs928 gearbox ? or would I have to change other components in it?


The HSS928 augers can be used on the HS928, but it requires an 18mm gearbox shaft (later design), and they are ~ 10mm shorter, that is why you'll need some type of shims or spacer (~10mm thick) on each side.
Soon I'll be getting some of those adapters made for testing purposes.

If I have time over the weekend (not making a promise here), I'll test fit new HSS928 augers on an HS828 housing and show you the difference and kind of what would be needed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Is the gearbox to augers shaft 18 or 20mm? if they are 18mm you won't need to upgrade the shaft, you'll just need the spacers on the sides to be able to use HSS928 augers (I do not know when they started using the 18mm shaft but I've run into the difference in the past).


I checked both a 828 and 928hs gearbox and they are both 20mm so I guess I can't use the hss928 augers from partspak for $89.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I checked both a 828 and 928hs gearbox and they are both 20mm so I guess I can't use the hss928 augers from partspak for $89.


You can still use them, but you'll have to change the augers shaft and boss locks to 18mm to fit the new augers.
If you only need one auger, it may be more cost effective to purchase just one HS auger. 
If you were in need of both, then I think will be worth doing the HSS augers conversion.
Keep in mind that you can always sell the extra auger to recover some of the expense.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this may be a dumb question but if i take the gearbox apart to change the shaft from a 20- to an 18 mm one wouldn't I have to change other components in the gearbox?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> this may be a dumb question but if i take the gearbox apart to change the shaft from a 20- to an 18 mm one wouldn't I have to change other components in the gearbox?


Except for gaskets and seals nothing else internally. The shaft is connected to the gear via splines. 
Honda sells an 18mm (actually ~18.5mm) gearbox shaft kit that contains the gearbox shaft, boss locks and pins.

EDIT: Just opened the kit that I ordered and realized that it is the 20mm shaft kit (just an updated shaft and boss locks kit).
For the ~18.5mm shaft you need to buy the parts for the HSS series (all together costs less than the 20mm kit)


----------



## Chuck Snow (Mar 27, 2018)

I am also looking for a cost effective route to change well-used and damaged augers on an old HS928wa. In Canada, the cost of each auger(per side) is over $400. 
I was comparing parts diagrams for the HS928(wa) and the HSS928. Even though the diff cases(auger transmission) themselves have different part numbers, many of the inside parts are the same. Particularly the main "driven gear(55t)" that drives the auger shaft is the same part number. The auger shaft parts numbers are different, BUT the seals and bearings "inside diameter" is the same in both auger shafts(20mm). 

So.....does the auger shaft coming out of the HSS928 have a taper on it that reduces it from 20mm to 18mm to enter an 18mm I.D. HSS auger?

I can literally buy both HSS928 augers for the same price as one HS928 auger, so i'm really tempted to try this out.


----------



## ChuckSnow (Nov 19, 2018)

*The HSS928 augers work with a little extra work*

I just replaced the augers on an HS928 WA/A SNOW BLOWER, JPN, VIN# SZAS-1130001 TO SZAS-9999999 with the augers from an HSS928A AW SNOW BLOWER, JPN, VIN# SADA-1000001. 
Saved me about 600 dollars here in Canada. IT DOES WORK. 

The HSS augers are a little bit shorter. About 1/2" shorter on each outside end where the auger meets the bearing holder on the auger housing. The diameter was also off slightly so the new auger would not fit in the bearing. Easy fix though...I just sawed off the polished ends of the old augers that would fits in the bearings.(They are about a 1/2") Clean the threads out with a thread tap if need be. Thread size is same on both ends. M8x1.25. I just went to the hardware store and bought a longer bolt and a handful of m8 washers. I pinched 3 washers between the threaded end piece I had cut off and the new auger. Really snug and worked perfect...no thread crushing in the bearing. 


I did order a new auger shaft from the HSS928 and some oil seals just in case so I used it. Made this a lot easier. Could have gotten by with the oil seal from the opening side only. Diameter on the shaft was very close to the old. In my case, I could have reused my original auger shaft but would have needed to put it on a lathe. 


My original boss locks worked.


----------



## ChuckSnow (Nov 19, 2018)

HSS928 augers worked on HS928WA SZAS-1130001 TO SZAS-9999999 blower with some work. 

Outside ends of augers did not fit in auger holder bearings and were short by about 5/8" on each end. Cut the polished threaded end of the old augers and jammed a couple of m8 washers in between the cut end and the new end. Put a 1/2"-3/4" longer m8x1.25 flange bolt than the original ones...threads were the same on old and new and it went in tight with the old auger end inside the bearing for support. 

Longer m8x1.25 Bolt->Washer->Old 'cut-off' auger end(inside bearing)->couple of m8 washers->new auger end.
****The threads from the old auger end allow you to get a solid extension that tightens nicely and fits perfectly inside original bearings.****

Changed out the auger shaft in the differential with the one from the HSS928. Original oil seal from the side that you open the diff on will need to be replaced. (My original auger shaft was only SLIGHTLY thicker. Length, spline, and profile is the same. You could use the original one in this case and have it turned on a lathe to fit. 


Hope this helps someone....it saved me about 600 dollars here in Canada.


----------

